# commercial work ?s



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

when it comes to bidding commercial work is it just sheetrock, hanging and finishing that your responsible for? or do you have to look at hanging metal studs, insulation, and sheet rock.

also on jobs that are being built using icf is that the drywallers bid as well or the builder? thanks


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Every job is different you need to find out your scope of work. what your bidding on


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> when it comes to bidding commercial work is it just sheetrock, hanging and finishing that your responsible for? or do you have to look at hanging metal studs, insulation, and sheet rock.
> 
> also on jobs that are being built using icf is that the drywallers bid as well or the builder? thanks


 Usually sub contractors bid specific jobs. Such as hang, tape, paint. General contractors bid the entire job. I being a sub normally only bid on things I can perform within my trade and have the insurance that covers it. Right now I only do framing, drywall and paint. I i only bid on things within my trade. I dont the electrical. Just the stuff i can either sub or what my insurance covers.


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Generally the metal studs are in the drywall contract, I don't even separate metal framing and drywall prices. Depending on the type of job you should have a fairly large list of exclusions or GC's will try to sneak things into your contract. Many GC's just have a generic contract for each trade and what they like included, I got one recently that included "any and all insulation, any required backing or blocking, rough wood carpentry" even though I excluded all of that. When I called the estimator back he says they don't even bother to look at the exclusions, " just cross out what you excluded and return it" So i did and got change orders for all of that.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree with Dustin make sure you specify, exactly what you are bidding on. GC's like to have subs bid out 'packages'. i.e steel studs, doors frames, drywall, insulation and acoustical ceilings is what bid on mostly. The more you can preform the more likely you are to get the bid, as they don't like to have subs with subs on the job. As Dustin said make sure of any blocking, backing or other special items in the walls, if missed it can bury you in a hurry.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

Perkcon said:


> I agree with Dustin make sure you specify, exactly what you are bidding on. GC's like to have subs bid out 'packages'. i.e steel studs, doors frames, drywall, insulation and acoustical ceilings is what bid on mostly. The more you can preform the more likely you are to get the bid, as they don't like to have subs with subs on the job. As Dustin said make sure of any blocking, backing or other special items in the walls, if missed it can bury you in a hurry.


 
thanks i didnt realize they wanted that much i thought all i had to do was cover the drywalling part of it but that makes sense now. I know how to do wood frames. but never done metal studs, i know how to do them sort of i just dont know how to anchor down the top and bottom tracks to the floor and ceiling, thanks.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

If you don't know how I wouldn't suggest giving it a shot unless you hire someone that does to help you. It's a lot more complicated than wood as wood is solid and steel studs are not so they require "floater" or "tie in" studs to make your walls solid. Depending on what kind of building it is also if you don't frame and board your firewalls properly and anything ever happend you'd end up in jail.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Some where on my desk is the cold rolled steel framing ' bible'. It has installation techniques and specs for walls, generally a guide common building practices. Give me a few and I will send you a link. Good night reading if you are going to venture into framing.


----------

